# RSIC-V Clip Question - Looking for Help



## mnye00 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in the middle of putting RSIC-V clips on my HT ceiling and I am having a bugger of a time getting my 22 gauge furring channel into the clips. Anyone have any tips on how to do this? These clips only have a center screw of course, so I can't slide the clips on before attaching the clips on the ceiling.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

You should be using 25 gauge is why.


----------



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

Ted White said:


> You should be using 25 gauge is why.


Does the soundproofingcompany not sell "hat channel"? I know you specify to use 25 gauge but I don't see it on the website. I was hoping to get a quote for both the hat channel and the RSIC-V or RSIC-1 clips that I'll need but just wanted to know if I was missing something?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

The channel is available locally in most markets. No sense shipping it if you can get it locally. Here's an article that discusses it:http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/furring_channel_with_resilient_sound_clips/


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

RVAtheater said:


> Does the soundproofingcompany not sell "hat channel"? I know you specify to use 25 gauge but I don't see it on the website. I was hoping to get a quote for both the hat channel and the RSIC-V or RSIC-1 clips that I'll need but just wanted to know if I was missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You might need to dig around a little bit, but I think I've seen it at HD before. Not too far away from the furring strips - but I believe closer to the metal framing studs & supplies.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I have found that if a Home Depot or Lowes. etc has the product it's by accident or leftover from a larger special order. The Drywall Furring Channel is generally found at drywall suppliers. They also sell insulation and steel studs. Drywall, insulation and steel studs.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Ted White said:


> I have found that if a Home Depot or Lowes. etc has the product it's by accident or leftover from a larger special order. The Drywall Furring Channel is generally found at drywall suppliers. They also sell insulation and steel studs. Drywall, insulation and steel studs.


Really? I was hoping it was regular stock.. I found another thread which mentioned a HD SKU.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

It's always possible that a particular Home Depot would have a reason to stock this. As a chain, they do not.

Also it is critical that you look at the specs in that previously linked article, as some available channel isn't made to the SSMA spec


----------



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

Ted White said:


> It's always possible that a particular Home Depot would have a reason to stock this. As a chain, they do not.
> 
> Also it is critical that you look at the specs in that previously linked article, as some available channel isn't made to the SSMA spec


Thanks Ted for the information. I had a feeling that was going to be the answer. Here in richmond, va lowest or hd don't carry as u described. The closest place to order that isn't totally over priced is not close and it will have to be shipped anyway. Unless u want to pay double he price locally. I'll contact ur company soon to order the clips and possibly green glue and hope prices will work with our budget.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

There are clips that certainly do the job that are less $ than the V-Clip.


----------

